# New Year's Resolutions



## Chet (Dec 17, 2022)

Mine is to not be such a cheapskate anymore, especially when it comes to food shopping. I have been buying lesser brands and while cheaper, taste cheaper. I'll spread that thought out to luxury items too. The clock is ticking and I may as well start blowing what I worked for or my inheritors will.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2022)

@Chet, I'm with ya on that!   For years I obsessed over insuring that I would have ample resources to go into retirement without concern.  To be honest I didn't expect to be free from worry, but I think as long as I stay on top of finances I can spend money on a few amenities without a lot of remorse.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm going back to my usual resolution of that I'm not making any resolutions.

Last year I said I was going to take better care of myself & my better half & make more time for US.  Broke it in the first few months...

So, its back to "I'm not making any resolutions".


----------



## hearlady (Dec 17, 2022)

Worry less.


----------

